# Spanish cedar for curing



## scatking (Apr 2, 2009)

OK - I have gone through all the threads on curing and haven't found an answer or opinion on this one.  I have quite a few well sealed cigar boxes - most made of spanish cedar.  I know this is a preferred method for the curing of high end cigars, and was wondering if it might be workable for mj.  I suppose the boxes are not as airtite as mason jars, but the cedar should do a good job of preventing mold over the long run.

Any thoughts:huh:


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 2, 2009)

well cigar boxes are stored in a humidor, which is a temp and humidty controll device, the cedar would just over dry the bud by sapping the moister from it. I like cigars lol! Just my honest opinion.


----------



## scatking (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Reddy & Donkey - I just thought it was interesting that I store cigars for years in their original cedar boxes @ 70% rh and have never had a mold issue.  I had a huge yield on my first grow so maybe I'll experiment with a few buds and see what happens over time.  Can't afford to put these stinky buds in the humidor though....


----------

